# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Diskutime rreth skedinave

## no name

Le të jetë kjo temë e hapur për muhabete rreth skedinave, me një qëllim nuk i prishim temat tjera.
Sugjeroni njëri tjetrit ndeshje që mendoni se mund të dalin(për ato që vëndojnë baste në jetën reale), diskutoni rreth skedinës së javës në forum etj.



P.S; Gjithashtu këtu mund të më shkruani për cdo paqartësi që do keni në lidhje me skedinat në forum, rregullat e lojës, gabimet që mund të ndodhin gjatë mbledhjeve të pikëve etj.

----------


## RaPSouL

Të gjithë anëtarët që nuk i dërgojnë skedinat deri në afatin e fundit të caktuar pra të premten ora 24:00, atëher do të kenë mundësinë nëpërmjet mesazheve private ose këtu tek tema e diskutimeve të shfaqin skedinën e tyre, vetëm nëse ajo postohet para fillimit të ndeshjes së parë.

ps. përgëzime për inciativën e marrë thekthi.

----------


## no name

> *Të gjithë anëtarët që nuk i dërgojnë skedinat deri në afatin e fundit të caktuar pra të premten ora 24:00, atëher do të kenë mundësinë nëpërmjet mesazheve private ose këtu tek tema e diskutimeve të shfaqin skedinën e tyre*, vetëm nëse ajo postohet para fillimit të ndeshjes së parë.


Jo,nuk do te pranohen skedinat mbas mbylljes se temes. 
Anetaret te cilet deshirojne te marin pjese ne lojen e skedinave kane 5 dite kohe per ta postuar skedinen e tyre, eshte nje kohe goxha e mjaftueshme.(asnjehere me pare nuk kane pasur kaq shume kohe ne dispozicion) 
Tema e skedines do jete e hapur prej dites se hene deri te premten ne ora 24:00.





> Ps. Interin hiqe se lu per kupen e botes ket fundjave ,jo per kampionat.


Yep, verrejtje me vend. Me kishe dal nga mendja qe Interi eshte duke luajtur ne kupen e botes per klube. Gjithsesi nuk ka problem, ndeshja Fiorentina - Inter do te meret e sakte per te gjithe anetaret,dmth do marin te gjithe nga 1 pike.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kerkoj ndjese per kete.

----------


## goldian

o thektho du lek mer mi gjej tri ndeshje te sakta

----------


## Bamba

Po per ndeshjet e shtyra si do bohet? Apo 1 pike per te tere?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mexhi

> Po per ndeshjet e shtyra si do bohet? Apo 1 pike per te tere?


Mendoj se ndeshjet e shryra nuk duhet vlersuar fare, por ajo qe me intereson te dij eshte se a do te kete bonus pike per ata qe kane dhene rezultate te sakta ne te gjitha ndeshjet tjera qe nuk jane shtyre. une do te propozoja 1 pike bonus per cdo ndeshje te sakt qe nuk eshte shtyre!

----------


## no name

> Po per ndeshjet e shtyra si do bohet? Apo 1 pike per te tere?


Kjo java e pare na doli ters lol, pervec Interit qe nuk e kisha vene re se luan ne kupen e botes per klube(ndeshje e shtyre), nuk u luajten edhe 2 ndeshjet e kampionatit anglez qe ishin ne skedine per shkak te motit te keq,te rreshurave te bores.  :djall i fshehur: 

3 ndeshje u bene qe nuk jane luajtur, shume! Gjithsesi per keto ndeshje nuk ka vlersime, i kemi anashkaluar. (Keshtu do veprojme gjithmone, nqs edhe ndonjehere na ben vaki ndonje ndeshje nuk luhet, nuk ka vlersim per ate)






> Mendoj se ndeshjet e shryra nuk duhet vlersuar fare,
> *por ajo qe me intereson te dij eshte se a do te kete bonus pike per ata qe kane dhene rezultate te sakta ne te gjitha ndeshjet tjera qe nuk jane shtyre*. une do te propozoja 1 pike bonus per cdo ndeshje te sakt qe nuk eshte shtyre!


Cdo ndeshje e sakte vlersohet me nga 1 pike, por nqs ndonjeri/a nga anetaret i gjen te gjitha ndeshjet e skedines qe te 10-ta, atehere do kete bonus prej 5 pikeve. 10 ndeshje te sakta - 15 pike te fituara, kjo eshte e shkruar edhe tek rregullat e lojes.


Pershendetje

----------


## Jackie

Dmth bonusin tim vetem Bordoja ma paska prish  :ngerdheshje: ?

----------


## no name

Kete jave nuk ka pas mundesi asnje te fitoj bonus per arsye se 3 ndeshje nuk jane luajtur.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

thektho ndeshjen e Interit me Fiorentinën tek vetja e ke marrë të sakt tek un jo, shif korigjo se kam 5 të qëlluara me gjithë atë jo 4.

----------


## The.ReaL

Gjithashtu tek une , une kam 5 te qellura me Interin , ndersa thekthi aty ke shkruar se kam vetem 3 te qëlluara.




PS : Mos ma bej me inat vetem se jam tifoz i Realit  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Besoja

Kam vënë këtë skedinë për sonte:

Alki qipro   2 me 3.70
Agrotikos greqi   1 me 2.90
Le havre   2  me3.20
Verona      x  me 3.50
Albinolefe   x  me 1.50
Santander   1 me 1.90

100 lekë për 363 mijë

----------


## Bamba

Pse paske von Veronen X mer lal, edhe Santander gjynof mos te dilte 1. Gjithsesi paske kap neshje te veshtira, vallall.

----------


## Bamba

Se harrova, mke heq 1 pike mduket, bojini mire llogarite!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

> thektho ndeshjen e Interit me Fiorentinën tek vetja e ke marrë të sakt tek un jo, shif korigjo se kam 5 të qëlluara me gjithë atë jo 4.


E kam shkruajtur edhe tek postimi me lart, te 3 ndeshjet qe nuk u luajten nuk jane vlersuar, i kemi anashkaluar. Nuk e kam marre te sakte ndeshjen Fiorentina - Inter per askend, e as per vete. 


Skedina ime:
(6 pike)




> *Real Madrid - Sevilla ( 1 )*Chelsea - Manchester United *( 1X )*AC Milan - AS Roma *( 1 )**VfB Stuttgart - Bayern München ( X2 )**Marseille - Lyon ( 1X2 )**Espanyol - Barcelona ( 2 )*Blackpool - Tottenham *( 2 )*Fiorentina - Inter *( 2 )**Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund ( 12 )**FC Sochaux - Bordeaux ( X )*



Skedina jote:
(4 pike)




> *Real Madrid - Sevilla 1*
> Chelsea - Manchester United *1x2*
> AC Milan - AS Roma *1x*
> *VfB Stuttgart - Bayern München x2*
> *Marseille - Lyon x*
> *Espanyol - Barcelona 2*
> Blackpool - Tottenham  _2_
> Fiorentina - Inter *x2*
> Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund *2*
> FC Sochaux - Bordeaux *2*



Ku e sheh se e kam vlersuar per vete ndeshjen Fiorentina - Inter ?! 






> Gjithashtu tek une , une kam 5 te qellura me Interin , ndersa thekthi aty ke shkruar se kam vetem 3 te qëlluara.
> 
> 
> PS : Mos ma bej me inat vetem se jam tifoz i Realit :D


Vetem te ti kisha bere nje gabim ne mbledhjen e pikeve, kishe gjetur 4 ndeshje te sakta, ndersa une kisha shkruajtur 3. Kerkoj falje, gabimi u permiresua. :)
P.S; Ndeshja Fiorentina - Inter nuk eshte vlersuar.





> Se harrova, mke heq 1 pike mduket, bojini mire llogarite! :D


Skedina jote:
(5 pike)




> *Real Madrid - Sevilla  1*Chelsea - Manchester United 1X2AC Milan - AS Roma 1X*VfB Stuttgart - Bayern München 2**Marseille - Lyon 1X**Espanyol - Barcelona 2*Blackpool - Tottenham 2Fiorentina - Inter 2Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund 2*FC Sochaux - Bordeaux 1X*


Une mire me duket se i kam bere llogarite :D , beji edhe njehere ti se mos te dalin tamam. lol




P.S; Skedina e rradhes do te hapet pas vitit te ri kur te fillojne kampionatet, pasi tani kane pushim.(gjysem sezoni)

----------


## Linda5

> Cdo ndeshje e sakte vlersohet me nga 1 pike, por nqs ndonjeri/a nga anetaret i gjen te gjitha ndeshjet e skedines qe te 10-ta, atehere do kete bonus prej 5 pikeve. 10 ndeshje te sakta - 15 pike te fituara, kjo eshte e shkruar edhe tek rregullat e lojes.
> 
> 
> Pershendetje


Pershnetje yvvvvvoooooooooooo

Po ndonji shperblim nuk ka kshtu,se me gjet neshjet tamom,vrasim trunin içik si shum :ngerdheshje: 

Ene ju te tjeteret mos u zini per piket,apo keni inot se jom ne krye kte her :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

thekthi larg zemres mere.

----------


## The.ReaL

> Pershnetje yvvvvvoooooooooooo
> 
> Po ndonji shperblim nuk ka kshtu,se me gjet neshjet tamom,vrasim trunin içik si shum
> 
> *Ene ju te tjeteret mos u zini per piket,apo keni inot se jom ne krye kte her*


Te shohim ne vazhdim se kush po qendron  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bamba

> Skedina jote:
> (5 pike)
> 
> 
> 
> Une mire me duket se i kam bere llogarite  , beji edhe njehere ti se mos te dalin tamam. lol


Vet mer ke shkrujt siper qe ndeshja e Interit do quhet 1 pike per te gjithe, se pse ndron mendje ti cdo ore e minut nuk eshte faji i llogarive te mia!  :ngerdheshje: 




> Ene ju te tjeteret mos u zini per piket,apo keni inot se jom ne krye kte her


Ty do te lejme gjithmone siper!  :perqeshje:

----------


## no name

Me i dobeti une kete jave, menxi i gjeta 3 ndeshje.  :i terbuar: 


P.S; Linda bravo, njehere per momentin mire je duke e mbajt frontin.  :ngerdheshje:   Thoni pastaj po deshet se femrat nuk marin vesh nga bastet.  :perqeshje:

----------

